# Toyota Owners-need some advice



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I have been considering getting a Toyota Tundra. I have a 2011 F-250 diesel and haven't been pulling as much as I did when I bought it. I pull a 23' Majek skiff about 90 miles round trip and then a few trips a year to Baffin and Port Mansfield. How does your Tundra pull and what kind of towing mpg's do you get. I had a 2001 F-150 and got about 6-7 towing but that's not relevant to today's gas engines. I have noticed that lots of guys that have Toyotas don't have much bad to say about them.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I've had 3 different Tundra Crewmax trucks, 2007, 2011, and now a 2014. You will not have any issues pulling your boat and I would expect the towing mileage to be about 7 with the 5.7 ltr engine.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

7-8mpg pulling a 23ft boat with the 5.7. Its not going to have the towing performance of your F250, so it may take some getting used to. Great trucks, terrible mileage. I still keep buying them though.


----------



## treysoucie (Jul 10, 2008)

Im a recent convert from a 2005 Dodge 2500 cummins 4x4. My dodge was plagued with issues. Although not a Tundra, I went with a 4runner trail edition. 100% made in Japan. the 4runner at least are still made there. If I were in the market for a new pickup I would look hard at the 2015 Tundra TRD Pro


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Towed a 23' Shallow craft back and fourth to Port Mansfiled ....if I punched it...which it would do just fine...5-8

68-70 mph was the sweet spot.... 9-10 mpg

2wd SR5 5.7 with tow package

Funny tid bit... About to get on the fwy... And rice rocket fin head tried to pass me...

He had get behind me for sometime.... Even hauling a boat it was no match for 5.7


----------



## Thecatman (Apr 19, 2014)

When I was doing cell tower work I would pull 3 sites worth of stuff or approx 9-12k lbs of equipment in a cargo trailer and never had any issues roughly 10mpg at hwy speeds, pulling boats I haven't had any issues either whether it's been bass boats center consoles and river tunnel boats 

My tundra is a 2008 crewmax edition with the 5.7L with tow package


----------



## Ikeman (Apr 19, 2011)

*Tundra*

I'm on my 3rd Tundra 5.7 crew max with no issues pulling my 22 Pathfinder. I agree with the rest of the post's that the gas mileage could be better. 15 average city and highway. Pulling the boat it averages 8-10 MPG. You won't be disappointed with the performance of this truck plus it's made in San Antonio.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

My 2008 Tundra TRD pulls my 21 RFL like its not even there. Don't worry about pulling or braking, it does both well!:cheers:


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'm still debating what to do. I have a leaking radiator and a bad wastegate control valve on my truck and I'm pretty sure Ford isn't going to warranty any of it. That's what got me to looking at other brands.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

2013 tundra crew max 4X4 Trd 5.7 stock, pulled a 20' travel trailer from bolivar to Waller got 8.5mpg pen paper pulling at 65 mph this past weekend and for what it's worth 14.5-15.5mpg without a load.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

dont see why you would downgrade to a toyota for the same price. youll also get less fuel mileage.


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Toyota*



goodwood said:


> dont see why you would downgrade to a toyota for the same price. youll also get less fuel mileage.


He must mean upgrade. I went from a 2005 250 to a 5.7 tundra and don't regret it one bit. Unless you're hauling trailer daily, tundra is the truck. For me, the only thing I'm hauling these days is a**. The tundra does that


----------



## SuddenJerk (May 12, 2014)

bailout2860 said:


> He must mean upgrade. I went from a 2005 250 to a 5.7 tundra and don't regret it one bit. Unless you're hauling trailer daily, tundra is the truck. For me, the only thing I'm hauling these days is a**. The tundra does that


+1 this truck is fast. Best truck I've ever owned and can't even feel pulling a 20' boat. I was on I-12 one day coming back from fishing and there was a wreck up ahead and people were slamming on their brakes, I thought for sure I was going to hit the person in front of me, but the Tundra handled it like a champ. I will probably never own any other truck besides a Tundra.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Not trying to insult anyones ride. What i meant by downgrade was that theres less payload, less towing and less fuel mileage in a tundra vs a comprably priced diesel. What did you mean by upgrade?


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

I am a new Toyota fan . Been a Ford guy all my life and still own a F150. Well I purchased a 2014 Tacoma V6 4x4 with the towing pkg(6500lbs. 3.73 axel). Much to my surprise I tow my 24ft Shallowsport with out a problem at 65mph all day long. Yes it does the job. Now having said that....if you have a 30mph head wind yes it requires more throttle and takes a little longer to get up to speed but it never feels unsafe or underpowered and it cost thousands less then a tundra and gets good mileage. Towing mpg is around 13 to 14.......yes folks it does. Just thought I would share that. Happy fishing and be Safe!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Last weekend, I pulled a 3200# car on a 2200# trailer with about 500lbs in the bed and 300 lbs of passengers from Bastrop to Galveston. Set the cruise on 75 and locked out 6th gear. Didn't downshift once. 

11.7 mpg. 2013 F150 EB. 

No Tundra can do that.


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

I bought a 2014 Tundra Crewmax 4 wd with 5.7 about 2 months ago. I pull a 20' center console that weighs about 4600 lbs with full gas tank and gear, and I hardly know it's there, both starting and stopping. The tow/ haul mode ups the RPM shift points, but not to an objectionable level. I can't comment on towing mileage because I don't normally pull my boat more than 25 miles round trip. It also has a headlight height (aiming) adjustment if the bed load or tongue weight squats the back end, but my ~500 lb tongue weight doesn't drop the bumper enough to even use it.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

It will do all that and last a long time and the ride should about the same as what you have now. It is a beast


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

All this talk has me thinking. I really like the Tundra Crewmax, but i've had my heart set on a diesel for a while. Side by side, towing a ~4500 lb load, what sort of fuel mileage might a diesel see, compared to the 5.7 liter tundra?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

probly much better


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

Just pulled my ~4600 lb center console 1300+ miles from Seabrook to Port Clinton, Oh with a 2014 Tundra Crewmax 5.7. Averaged 9.47 mpg for the whole trip, got approx 11 across I10 (flat) and down around 7.5 in the hilly parts of TN and KY. Tows well, but does shift a lot on the climbs between 6th, 5th, and 4th. In addition to the boat, had about 500 lbs of stuff in the bed, for total haul weight over 5000 lbs.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

Goodwood got it right. just stick with what you have. Delete it if not already.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*tundra*

i have a 2005 double cab. different family members have the newer models. When this truck dies ( currently at 170,000 care free miles) Im getting another tundra.


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> All this talk has me thinking. I really like the Tundra Crewmax, but i've had my heart set on a diesel for a while. Side by side, towing a ~4500 lb load, what sort of fuel mileage might a diesel see, compared to the 5.7 liter tundra?


I get 13-14 in my 2013 F250 diesel around town towing a 23 Shoalwater cat with a tower.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

If both towing and mileage are important and you don't want a diesel, the F150 ecoboost is the way to go. 

I get 11-12 pulling 5000 lbs at 65-70 in the flats. 10 to 11 in hilly conditions.


----------



## westexhunt (Apr 29, 2012)

I get 11-12 pulling 21' skiff with lots of stuff in it and the truck going from west TX to port A. 2012 F350 4x4 crew diesel has front end replacement and I run the speed limit. It really sucks going back to gas. I've tried it and cannot stand it. I pull heavier loads often and the mpg is close to the same as just a boat. Deleted you should jump 2-3 mpg with the 6.7. I'm stock. I used to dd a Tacoma and keep the 1 ton parked but it's not economical for me to have two trucks.


----------



## iboots78 (Nov 17, 2007)

*2012 tundra quad cab 4.6*

I have a 4.6 Tundra. It is my first truck in out of 5 since 2002 that has not had to have warranty work.  The 4.6 is under powered though. I pull two atv's,(one in the bed and one on the trailer, along with a RZR 4. Combined roughly weight of 4k and get about 9-10 mpg. I would go with the 5.7 if I had to do it over again.


----------



## Whooper1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Have a 2007 Crewmax 2WD with the 5.7, 110K. Has been the most reliable, trouble-free truck I've ever owned. Look forward to driving it every day!

I get 15-16 mpg mixed highway and town, about 10-11 pulling my 18' Majek RFL on the highway. No issues with power or braking while towing.

Seems like the only time it would pay to get a diesel would be for daily towing.


----------

